# Your wifes shoes........



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Fellow DIY'ers .... I see some of the amazingly creative things you post about and I was wondering what you do about this. All of you who live with your significant other - whether you are married or not - there's an 80% chance you have experienced this.

Her shoes :thumbup:

They are everywhere.
There are a lot of them.
They are tiny, but there are a LOT of them.
They are under the bed.
They are under the dresser.
They are behind the door.
They are under the OTHER dresser.
They are under her nightstand.

I see furniture all the time meant to organize shoes, the problem is - they usually don't accept more than 3, 4 or 5 pairs of shoes. My wife has a pretty good amount of shoes. Like I said, they are tiny but there are a lot of them. The fact that they are tiny should make it a very manageable task to organize them if the right piece of furniture was built.

So .... Have any of you ever attempted this?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I bouhgt all the shoes racks that would fit inside one closet, then I gave up!!!:no:
She complains when my 3 pair of shoes are out on the floor at the same time!!:huh:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm ... unless I can free up closet space that ain't happening.

She doesn't complain and nether do I, I'd just like to do something with them because I have a slight case of OCD and I think I might drop subliminal hits to her sometimes and I don't want her to feel like she needs to get rid of them. After all I have tools everywhere.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

All I can suggest is lots of those little clear plastic shoe boxes, stacked on top of each other - with a picture at the end of each box showing what pair is inside.

I feel your pain. Be thankful she doesn't hoard clothes too.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I was expecting this to be a shoe spam thread, based on the title...


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm with you Barb. Stack 'em a mile high

Keeps the dust off them too, if you wear them as often as I don't


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I was expecting this to be a shoe spam thread, based on the title...


Sorry .... I don't have any fake Air Jordans or Gucci sandals to offer :jester:

I appreciate the idea with the boxes, but after 2 weeks I would just have Shoes, boxes and lids everywhere. I need something that's 1 giant fixture.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Pete: I think the scenario you've created makes me think you'd end up with an empty giant fixture, with shoes
under the dresser
under the nightstand
under the bed
behind the door
haha 
disorganization and scattered is one of my downfalls too.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

HA! Yes, but you see: The difference would be when I come through with the vacuum (and it's NO joke when I come through with the vacuum) I could take about 30 seconds of prep time to just "toss" the shoes back in the compartments before I go nuts with the vacuum! And since the shoes would then be in their place it would be really easy for me to vacuum:

Under the dresser
under the nightstand
under the bed
behind the door.:thumbup:


----------



## 43harley45 (Apr 5, 2012)

OK Pete...we're going to work on the nut part of your name. You gotta have some balls here.
Tell her that when you vacuum, every time you have to pick up a pair of shoes - they go in the garbage and YOU are not paying to replace them. At the very least...your significant other will take over the vacuuming chores so you can go play with your tools and build a boat, coffin, scooter...whatever hahahahaha


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

BAD ADVICE 

Pete do not listen to this imposter...Do not come between a woman and her shoes...

Do you remember John and Lorena Bobitt???


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

No shoes ... she runs around barefoot ...


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Get yourself a labrador puppy, he will take care of every shoe he get his mouth on........:yes:

Mark


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Send her to see a shrink,I think she has a shoe fetish


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

My wife is a shoe freak and buys them cheap at Goodwill and similar stores.

One day I looked at the shoes and took 45 pair and applied colored dot stickers to each, threw them into a bin/tub and put is the garage. I became to know each pair. About a year later, I did the same for another 40 pair or so and they were not missed.

Recently, she showed me her latest conquest in shoe buys and I recognized it and then went into one of the bins and pulled out the same pair with stickers on the toe that were never used. Now we are down to reasonable level of shoes (rotated reasonably) and Goodwill has an excess of shoes and we got the donation credit for taxes. - A lot easier then a fight, but it took a while to prove the point.

Dick


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You really had to open up a can of worms didn't you?

The most common comment from my wife "Have you seen my black (or some other color) shoes?" Yea...on the floor where you left them....


----------



## mstew (Jan 27, 2010)

OK pete i feel for ya and here is a serious reply..lol
Well at least it is an idea, 8" pvc.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought some of these shoe rack hangers and a few lengths of wire shelf. They do the job, don't require opening/closing things to put shoes away, and everything can be seen all at once.









http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/962-closet-shelving-access/60471.html

Looks like this, but without the tracks on the wall:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I ... freaking ... LOVE that PVC idea !!!!!!

Thought about over the door storage, but there's a mirror on the back of our door.


----------



## 43harley45 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Pete.........Now you gotta think here !!! :confused1:

If she can't pick the shoes off the floor to throw 'em in the closet...

What makes you think she'll pick 'em up to put in the PVC tube ???? :wallbash:

She's got YOU trained to pick up her shoes. She doesn't have a problem with that. :whistling2:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

And neither does he so stop stirring the pot. I bet she does lots of stuff that makes him happy


----------



## 43harley45 (Apr 5, 2012)

Gotta have a little fun ..........:devil2:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

creeper said:


> I bet she does lots of stuff that makes him happy


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mstew (Jan 27, 2010)

The PVC works great, the only problem I had was them all aligned, it would not go flush to the wall. I added another bottom row slightly longer and off-set for the baseboard to allow the tower to set back against the wall


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

My solution? No wife! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, she cooks, she does laundry and she packs me lunch every single day I go to work, she does plenty of stuff that makes me happy - not to mention she will give birth to my daughter any day now.

Problem with the closets: they are full - hers and mine both. It's great because no clothes lay around, the problem is the shoes just didn't fit!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I would like to be the first to congratulate you and wife Pete on your new soon to arrive package.

Thats why she can't pickup her shoes, she presently can't see the floor......:yes:

Mark


----------



## 43harley45 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations Pete :thumbsup: Good news :thumbup:

The only downside is you need to build another closet cause you're gonna' have twice as many shoes to mess with. hahaha :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your wife, Pete! That's exciting news. :thumbup:

Lucky for you, baby booties don't take up much space. :no:


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

My wife has a modest shoe problem. The bigger issue is her purse problem. Luckily for me she doesn't go out and get the latest Gucci it's more the $30-40 variety. She switches purses every other day and just leaves them hanging on chairs, on couches etc. Latest purse count is around 90 purses.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> Fellow DIY'ers .... I see some of the amazingly creative things you post about and I was wondering what you do about this. All of you who live with your significant other - whether you are married or not - there's an 80% chance you have experienced this.
> 
> Her shoes :thumbup:
> 
> ...


My wife has (literally) well over a hundred pair of shoes. Her shoes are literally everywhere you look in our house. Every room, every closet. It's ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.

But I have learned, over the years, that THE best thing to do is completely and totally ignore them. They're hers, and she has to deal with them.

Happy Wife = Happy Life.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Best wishes to the three of you when the big day comes. 

Pete if you have ocd tendencies now, better learn how to cope big daddy. 18 months from now you will not remember what clutter free looks like. And the shoes...you can put them away a gazillion times a day. Your little girl will be clop clopping all over the place in them for a few years and she won't even care if they match


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

creeper said:


> Best wishes to the three of you when the big day comes.
> 
> Pete if you have ocd tendencies now, better learn how to cope big daddy. 18 months from now you will not remember what clutter free looks like. And the shoes...you can put them away a gazillion times a day. Your little girl will be clop clopping all over the place in them for a few years and she won't even care if they match


This is good advice, Pete. I was like you in my single days. Came home to a house that was exactly the way I left it, when I needed something, I could go directly where I kept it and there it was. Then I met this beautiful woman, who unbeknownst to me, liked shoe AND purses. (Where she kept them before we bought a house, I don't know) Long story short, now I have 2 lovely daughters, 8 yrs and 2 yrs, with another due very soon. Everything is everywhere now. haha My only advice is to find a little area for yourself, and tell them to keep it clean and leave things in it alone. Then let them run amok on the rest of the house because if you try to keep it all clean, we'll probably end up reading about you losing your marbles in the news. :jester:


----------



## LouR (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting married soon and after reading this thread I am worried.

Its an odd setup with my fiance and I where we both still have our own places and bunk at each others places for the most part. We intend to move in together when the big day arrives. 

At her place she has a dedicated shoe cupboard, I hope she doesn't expect to be keeping ALL the shoes when we move in together, we wont have enough room..


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

LouR said:


> I'm getting married soon and after reading this thread I am worried.
> 
> Its an odd setup with my fiance and I where we both still have our own places and bunk at each others places for the most part. We intend to move in together when the big day arrives.
> 
> At her place she has a dedicated shoe cupboard, *I hope she doesn't expect to be keeping ALL the shoes when we move in together, we wont have enough room..*


She may not say so, but she does. Just work through it. You'll be fine.

And congrats on the upcoming nuptials! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

OH man what have I started? Hahaha.

Anyway, thanks for the wishes - nothing yet, we are still going day by day.

Lou, good luck to you. My wife was one of the "I could NEVER live with a guy before I get married" types when I met her, but once she realized that living together for a minimum period of 12 months was a prerequisite to marriage as far as I was concerned, then she caved.


----------



## Scottchbrite (Mar 4, 2012)

This was the construction of one of her shoe shelves. She has 2 closets.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That's an AWFUL lot of work for one pair of shoes, Scotchbrite.... :laughing:

DM


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

LouR said:


> ...I hope she doesn't expect to be keeping ALL the shoes when we move in together, we wont have enough room..


Oh! Have NO doubt my friend! She does! AND she's already got a mental list going of YOUR stuff that's gonna go away to make room!


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Did you see the movie Overboard with Kurt Russel and Goldie Hawn? Somehow the first thing that came to mind was the shoe rack his character built for her character in that movie.


----------

